# Los Angeles Clippers Wallpapers



## Sánchez AF

I was looking the wallpapers in clippers.com and theres a few awesome.

Clippers WP 

And theres one of E.T...... hmm i mean Sam 

Right now im using 

LAC logo, 

are u using anyone ?


----------



## Weasel

Not using any of those current ones from clippers.com. Try this site for more options, http://imageevent.com/dreamkast/clippers


----------



## RhettO

Yeah, I like the ones from Weasel's link better. I should ask my friend Eddie to do a couple. He did one for Lebron James that's on his official site. 

Here's the one my buddy did:
CLICK


----------



## Kapt Clipper

i'm using lac logo tiled on my desktop...i think it looks great with that clipper blue! :clap:


----------

